# Gap in attic along eave and soffit



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Your roofer made an effort to give you soffet vents, You want air chutes that allow air into the attic and block the insulation from plugging those holes. 

your roofer went above and beyond to make this work properly.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

From what I can tell, the sheathing was put to the edge of rafters, and the fascia was dropped lower, probably so a nominal size of wood would be flush to the bottom of the taller rafter end. The drip edge was held out farther, which is letting in light and a little bit of air, but I don't think the roofer tried to do all that for venting. If the sheathing was held back on the roof, you got bigger problems.

If the gap is above the fascia, that is not a proper soffit vent. Leaf/snow buildup, inconsistent opening, and circuitous location minimizes the air, and wasps have an easy entry. Your best bet is a screened soffit vent, then the chutes before you insulate.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

pistilloyd said:


> Any thoughts if this is an issue or should I simply use expanding foam to seal the gaps since these aren't intentional?


Do you see the gutters in the second pic?
It looks like they are screwed into the fascia board instead of nails driven in from the outside, or the clips that go over the side and secure to the roof or the fascia.

It looks like they are hanging down lower than they should be doing. The gutters are filled with leaves and are over weighting the gutters, bending the metal.

Is it possible that there is too much weight bearing down on the gutters and pulling the fascia board away from the roof? 

Just a guess.

Edit: I see the gutter nails now. They are blurred and deep in the pic.
But, I still think the gutters are bowing down and might be putting too much weight on the fascia board.

Did you have the gap before the roof or the gutters were installed?


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

Not sure where you live but if I am interpreting the pics correctly isn't that an open gap under the roof trim for squirrels to get into ? I don't see any kind of screen/mesh . Ventilation good ........ squirrels not so much .


----------



## pistilloyd (Nov 21, 2019)

The gaps are not consistent throughout the house. So, I don't think this was intentional especially since it is hit or miss where the gaps are. I did notice the gaps tend to be where we have had a new expansion added to the house in 2000. 

The roofer didn't suggest soffit vents when they replaced the roof. The roof has 5 static vents and there isn't any signs of moistures, ice dams, etc. that I would suggest that ventilation isn't 

I am not sure if the gaps have always been there or not. It looks like more leave then actually were in there and I cleaned those out. I don't think that was causing the gutter to be weighted down. It seems like these gaps still just need to be sealed to stop pests from getting in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

pistilloyd said:


> The gaps are not consistent throughout the house. So, I don't think this was intentional especially since it is hit or miss where the gaps are. I did notice the gaps tend to be where we have had a new expansion added to the house in 2000.
> 
> The roofer didn't suggest soffit vents when they replaced the roof. The roof has 5 static vents and there isn't any signs of moistures, ice dams, etc. that I would suggest that ventilation isn't
> 
> I am not sure if the gaps have always been there or not. It looks like more leave then actually were in there and I cleaned those out. I don't think that was causing the gutter to be weighted down. It seems like these gaps still just need to be sealed to stop pests from getting in.


You could put bug screen in the gaps.


----------

